# Silver King Boats



## Forcefed

Morning gents,

I am headed to look at a 16' Silver King this weekend and wanted to get some feedback from those who have been on/around the 16. I have read the old threads from Devrep and others which provided some good basic information as well as the Silver King company story and BPS buyout woes. I'm really looking to hear if there are any particular issues I should look for when viewing this boat. In other words, are there any pathfinder 17T type stringer issues to look out for etc. 

I will look for all the obvious and generic type issues such as fuel tank condition, motor compression, wiring, switches, etc.


----------



## shallowfish1

What year is the hull? Sounds like you know that the pre-BPS boats ('97 and before, as I recall) are what you want in terms of build quality. The wiring on the post-97 models was bad and they had big-time gel coat issues and even hull failures. My cousin has an 18 Silver King built in the early 90s that is still a great, solid boat, and one of my best buds owns an old hand-me-down 16 Silver Flash (again, pre-BPS) that saw hard, almost daily use by an Everglades guide for many years...(see pic below from recent road trip to LA). Still looks good and functions very well.

If you want a Silver Flash I'd recommend holding out until you find an older hull.

View attachment 7695


----------



## Forcefed

Boat looks good in the photo. The boat I'm looking at is a 1995 offset center console. So hoping the build quality is in line with Mark Scott era standards. I sort of plan on re-wiring the skiff either way so I'd say I'm not "as" concerned about the wiring, though I don't want a fire hazard right off the bat.


----------



## CodyW

I have a 94 silver king flash and I love it. It takes me on shallow flats and rough open water with ease. They have tons of storage room that I don't have enough stuff to use them all. It still has its original wiring that is still in good shape. They are well built boats.


----------



## devrep

MY 94 Signature 16 was in such great condition (other than being filthy and faded) that I didn't have to do anything but clean it up and put a motor on it (bought without motor). No fuel tank issues, no fiberglass issues (other than fading from sitting in the sun for years), no structural problems. I did end up having one small electrical problem after a few months so I ripped out all the wiring and redid it all. Didn't really have to, just wanted everything new. Love this skiff.


----------



## Forcefed

Thanks for the feedback guys. Hopefully this boat has been cared for.


----------



## crboggs

The early 90s Silver Kings should be fine...just like the "Classic" era Mako hulls that pre-dated the BPS involvement. The Silver King and Mako Flats models were contemporaries of each other.


----------



## cptsdr

For what it's worth, I had a 1998 16' Fly Fisher. Awesome boat. No wiring or gelcoat or hull issues in the 8 years that I guided out of it. Drew 9 inches with 2 guys on board, had a mercury 90 and would sometimes see 30kts.
I miss this boat very much!


----------



## devrep

My 94 draws about 9" and does 34-35 mph loaded with an aluminum 4 blade prop.


----------



## devrep

I would think if you found a bass pro SK that didn't have issues after all these years then it may be ok.


----------



## cptsdr

I had the 4 blade stainless, and the best I saw hunkered down behind the console, light on gas was 32kts. But, it would jump up on plane in no time!


devrep said:


> My 94 draws about 9" and does 34-35 mph loaded with an aluminum 4 blade prop.


----------



## CodyW

Forcefed said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. Hopefully this boat has been cared for.


Let us know how it goes. Seems like the older silver king boats are rare. I never seen one for sale or on the water yet.


----------



## devrep

cptsdr said:


> I had the 4 blade stainless, and the best I saw hunkered down behind the console, light on gas was 32kts. But, it would jump up on plane in no time!


One of the problems with the bass pro models was inconsistent layup. One would come out weighing 800 lbs and the next might be 1050 lbs. This was a known problem and could affect the top speed.


----------



## CodyW

devrep said:


> One of the problems with the bass pro models was inconsistent layup. One would come out weighing 800 lbs and the next might be 1050 lbs. This was a known problem and could affect the top speed.


You have the weight of the pre bps silver kings?


----------



## devrep




----------



## devrep




----------



## devrep

This brochure claims 875lbs. I have read that BPS claimed 850 but was way off that. Who knows. Johnny Morris bought the company in late 1995, the 95 and some of the 96 models were said to be ok. apparently there were a number of lawsuits that finally shut down the production line.


----------



## devrep

here's the article on the purchase of Silverking boats. The article is dated March 1996 and it says "Morris bought SilverKing last August". I believe I read that Mark Scott stayed on for a short time after the purchase.

http://articles.sun-sentinel.com/1996-03-17/sports/9603160259_1_boats-silver-king-offshore-angler


----------



## devrep

I would love to see an in depth interview with Mark Scott on the history of the boats.


----------



## crboggs

So yeah...similar to the Mako line...avoid hulls built after 1995...


----------



## HBFanatic

The first flats boat I fished out of was in Islamorada in early 90's. Sold my off shore boats and started the search for my first flats boat. I was impressed


----------



## Forcefed

View attachment 7778
Headed back to the house now with something in tow....


----------



## cptsdr

Sweet! Good on ya!


----------



## Forcefed

A few quick photos. Please ignore the aluminum channel trolling motor mount...


----------



## devrep

Alright. We need photos. Lots of photos.


----------



## devrep

that looks real nice. A few small deck repairs. For the carpet at the rod holders, I used marine bunk carpet and had a nylon hem sewed all around the edges and glued it on with contact cement. Or you can use SeaDek. I had to replace the SeaDek Pads on my other skiff cause they got all goey. I replaced those with the same carpet as well. I have the perfect replacement for the weather seal on your hatches too. When I get to work Monday I'll look it up and send you the spec and where to get it. You won't get any water in your hatches with this stuff.


----------



## Forcefed

devrep said:


> that looks real nice. A few small deck repairs. For the carpet at the rod holders, I used marine bunk carpet and had a nylon hem sewed all around the edges and glued it on with contact cement. Or you can use SeaDek. I had to replace the SeaDek Pads on my other skiff cause they got all goey. I replaced those with the same carpet as well. I have the perfect replacement for the weather seal on your hatches too. When I get to work Monday I'll look it up and send you the spec and where to get it. You won't get any water in your hatches with this stuff.


Thanks man. It will definitely need some holes filled, etc. but overall I'm happy with the condition. As for the carpet, I was debating seadek, but need to get a price quote. I'm thinking the re-carpet will be more inline with pricing. I'd love to get the hatch seal specs from ya, that's on the to-do list.


----------



## cptsdr

Happy Day! Congrats!


----------



## shallowfish1

Congratulations on the purchase, Forcefed. What a pretty little skiff. 

On a related noted: I'm not usually a stickler for details, but I find it funny that the old Silver King print ad states "Which is why you fish for bone" when the skiff in the photo is in a dark-water spot that's clearly not bonefish habitat. That's what happens when some dude in marketing tries to "get hip with the fishing jargon."


----------



## cptsdr

Here's my Old Girl! Hope you are as happy with yours as I was mine!
View attachment 7878
View attachment 7879


----------



## Forcefed

cptsdr said:


> Here's my Old Girl! Hope you are as happy with yours as I was mine.


She looked awesome ! I'm actually headed to Everglades city this coming weekend but unfortunately this boat won't be ready to make the trip by then.


----------



## Net 30

Great all around flats boats! 

Be careful of the non-skid on the decks - I've left plenty of blood from my knees on that diamond pattern...


----------



## Forcefed

Net 30 said:


> Great all around flats boats!
> 
> Be careful of the non-skid on the decks - I've left plenty of blood from my knees on that diamond pattern...


Ha! Yes you can certainly donate some skin to it if you aren't careful. On the bright side accidental slippiage should not be an issue. 

Anyone have an idea of what it costs to have Seadek pads made for the under gunnel area ? @devrep


----------



## devrep

Here is the hatch seal material I use.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRIM-LOK-IN...590089?hash=item4d52cc1c49:g:yUMAAOSwfVpYt0C7


----------



## devrep

Forcefed said:


> Ha! Yes you can certainly donate some skin to it if you aren't careful. On the bright side accidental slippiage should not be an issue.
> 
> Anyone have an idea of what it costs to have Seadek pads made for the under gunnel area ? @devrep


no idea on seadek. I don't like the stuff. I used marine carpet and had the edges hemmed.


----------



## CodyW

cptsdr said:


> Here's my Old Girl! Hope you are as happy with yours as I was mine!
> View attachment 7878
> View attachment 7879


Man, that black is a natural fit on those boats. Looks super good.


----------



## Forcefed

devrep said:


> no idea on seadek. I don't like the stuff. I used marine carpet and had the edges hemmed.


Thanks Devrep, gasket material ordered. I'm on the fence on Seadek vs carpet. I think the Seadek looks good, but I'm sure the carpet would work fine and would
Be cheaper to boot. 

On a different note, where are your batteries located ? This boat has the starting battery in the bow hatch?


----------



## flytyn

I've tarpon fished numerous times in the shallows off the beach in my friends 16 ft SK. It was the first hull made and still going strong. Great solid, stable skiff. He has the offset console like your skiff. You're going to love it. Great choice.


----------



## devrep

Forcefed said:


> Thanks Devrep, gasket material ordered. I'm on the fence on Seadek vs carpet. I think the Seadek looks good, but I'm sure the carpet would work fine and would
> Be cheaper to boot.
> 
> On a different note, where are your batteries located ? This boat has the starting battery in the bow hatch?


I have my starting battery in the console and 2 trolling motor batteries in the bow.


----------



## Forcefed

devrep said:


> I have my starting battery in the console and 2 trolling motor batteries in the bow.


Hmm, I've been wondering if I shouldn't move the starting battery into the aft hatch area. Above the bilge is a sort of stepped box that would have ample space for the starting battery to be placed. And then I could place only one battery for the trolling battery upfront. And save some space in the front hatch for other things.


----------



## Forcefed

Got rid of the old red weathered engine decals to something that more less blends in with the boat hull colors.


----------



## devrep

when I got mine there were 2 starting batts with a selector switch on that bilge shelf. Just more weight aft, why I used the console.


----------



## locodrivr8

I had a '91 and had it completely redone from side to center console. Added a second battery under the console along with all new wiring and such. They are truly awesome boats and it breaks my heart everytime I think about when I sold it. I always check on here to look for ones for sale just in case she shows up again. They do porpoise a bit without a touch of tab....


----------



## Forcefed

Got out for a bit after work just to run the boat.


----------



## CodyW

Forcefed said:


> View attachment 7991
> Got out for a bit after work just to run the boat.


Geez I guess all colors look good on the silver king boats. Just took mine out for a test after repowering with a etec. Def a upgrade for me.


----------



## permitchaser

Forcefed said:


> Thanks Devrep, gasket material ordered. I'm on the fence on Seadek vs carpet. I think the Seadek looks good, but I'm sure the carpet would work fine and would
> Be cheaper to boot.
> 
> On a different note, where are your batteries located ? This boat has the starting battery in the bow hatch?


Just get some Seadek and cut it your self. It easy


----------



## Forcefed

CodyW said:


> Geez I guess all colors look good on the silver king boats. Just took mine out for a test after repowering with a etec. Def a upgrade for me.


Yeah man I haven't seen a color that looks bad yet. Congrats on the new motor !


----------



## Forcefed

permitchaser said:


> Just get some Seadek and cut it your self. It easy


Yeah that's an idea too, guess I should price the stuff out.


----------



## permitchaser

Forcefed said:


> Yeah that's an idea too, guess I should price the stuff out.


I'll try to find the card from the guy that will sell any size or shape


----------



## Forcefed

Got the hatch gaskets replaced today. 50 ft was enough to do all the hatches and still have enough left over for one or maybe two more hatches. That trimlok is seriously stiff stuff. It won't be coming off the hatch lip without a purpose. 

@anytide can you please move this thread to bragging spot? Seems more appropriate considering I own the boat and all now.


----------



## Forcefed

Mocking up Seadek gunnel pads for installation. Also got trailer highlighters installed and wired up a set of led trailer lights atop the highlighters to keep them and the connections out of the water.


----------



## cptsdr

Looking Good!


----------



## mwong61

Congrats! 

Why is it these classic hulls and lines are so darn appealing?

Maybe I'm just getting old...


----------



## devrep

I know right? It was those beautiful lines that made me fall for mine although it was a mess and I didn't know anything about them.


----------



## devrep




----------



## ABoykin

I wanted a Silver King since the first time I saw one when I was a kid... I looked for a long time for one but could never find one. I do remember some molds coming up for sale around 2005-2006 that claimed to be one of the original Silver King Molds. I think "Grand Slam" boats acquired the molds from bass pro and was selling the molds.. I would be curious to know what happened to the mold and where it ended up now.

I know bass pro destroyed the Kenner 23 mold...


----------



## Forcefed

Supposedly Dragonfly boatworks (Mark Castlow) has the 16 signature mold. If you look on his website, the model called 17 grand slam is the old silver king 16. 


ABoykin said:


> I wanted a Silver King since the first time I saw one when I was a kid... I looked for a long time for one but could never find one. I do remember some molds coming up for sale around 2005-2006 that claimed to be one of the original Silver King Molds. I think "Grand Slam" boats acquired the molds from bass pro and was selling the molds.. I would be curious to know what happened to the mold and where it ended up now.
> 
> I know bass pro destroyed the Kenner 23 mold...


----------



## CodyW

Forcefed said:


> Supposedly Dragonfly boatworks (Mark Castlow) has the 16 signature mold. If you look on his website, the model called 17 grand slam is the old silver king 16.


Interesting find. Its good to know that a high end company is still using the hull.


----------



## devrep




----------



## fjmaverick

Forcefed said:


> Supposedly Dragonfly boatworks (Mark Castlow) has the 16 signature mold. If you look on his website, the model called 17 grand slam is the old silver king 16.


Good to know. Castlow builds really nice stuff.


----------



## KnotHome

I was told Bonefish Boatworks has molds, but isn't in full production yet.
https://www.bonefishboats.com/bohemian-17-gallery


----------



## CodyW

KnotHome said:


> I was told Bonefish Boatworks has molds, but isn't in full production yet.
> https://www.bonefishboats.com/bohemian-17-gallery


The lines are to low in the bow to be a silverking. Unless its not the boat in the link you posted.


----------



## fjmaverick

KnotHome said:


> I was told Bonefish Boatworks has molds, but isn't in full production yet.
> https://www.bonefishboats.com/bohemian-17-gallery


I heard they had the seahunter 18 molds too
Having the molds is only half of it... 
http://www.bonefishboatworks.com/boats
IPB did some strange things recently with its lineup and switching models across brands
I dont see shipoke listed anymore and surprised that Sabolo is part of this group


----------

